# Bluetooth Issues



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello,

Just got a 2013 Cruze with My Link about a month ago. I have a basic Bluetooth cellphone that integrated perfectly with my 2010 Malibu. I'm having some problems with the highly tecnological MY Link system in the Cruze. The phone paired perfectly , but it didn't read my address book from my cell phone which doesn't surprise me. It's a basic cell phone and it's about 2 years old.
But according to the owner's manual, you can use the same commands as the Onstar Handsfree phone to Store numbers, access those stored numbers, etc. I've done this with my Malibu and it worked out fine. Unfortunately, when I try to use those voice commands with the Cruze, it doesn't recognize them. I'll say "Store" and the system will respond "I did not understand that, I'll say Store again, and again, it will not recognize the command. The same thing happens with other phone commands. The "Dial" command is the only command the system recognizes. So I have to know the phone number in order to make a phone call. At least I can do that, but that's not the best way to make a phone call. I can't use the address book that I set up in Onstar. By the way, when I use the Onstar Handsfree phone, it recognizes all of the phone commands perfectly.

Page 7-25 in the owner's manual discusses Storing numbers and it even says that Bluetooth shares the phone numbers and commands with Onstar. 

Is there something I'm doing wrong? Do I have to say another command before store such as Bluetooth? I think I tried that and it didn't work. If anyone has input on what I can do to store and call phone numbers with nametags in Bluetooth, and basically have Bluetooth recognize all the phone commands, I would really appreciate it.


Thanks so much,
Richie.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

If you can't figure out how to transfer all of your contacts of your cell phone into the Cruze radio with one operation, you are not the only one, neither can I.

Only way I could do this is to verbally insert one contact into the radio, one at a time, giving a verbal name for that contact and then the phone number.

When I used the name "home" for my home phone number, that gal locked up in that box said I cannot use that name because it sounds too common, had to used a different name. Think I used, "dump" and that was accepted.

I feel it has to be done this way because the contact information in the phone is digital information, the Cruze radio wants verbal information, but what do I know. My cell phone company can transfer this contact information, but only if my old cell phone was not lost, stolen, or is not broke. Or unless I pay extra to have them store my contact information. But if my old cell phone is still good, have no reason to get rid of it.

After I stored a few numbers, verbally got bored, but realized my cell phone also accepts verbal commands, so use that instead. After giving my cell phone a verbal command, the Cruze radio takes over, so what reason do I have to do this twice?

But really like the Cruze radio for receiving incoming calls, just have to hit that call button, as long as I don't confuse it with the cruise button.


----------



## AaronR1074 (May 23, 2012)

When you tap the handsfree button just say "Voice, Call...[contact]" and it should go no probs.

As long as it isn't anything too complicated. I used to have all my food take-out/delivery contacts as Food: [name] so saying "Food: Taste of China" was always confusing to the system. But "Taste of China" was fine.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

"When using a cell phone, it can
be distracting to look too long or
too often at the screen of the
phone or the infotainment
(navigation) system. Taking your
eyes off the road too long or too
often could cause a crash
resulting in injury or death.
Focus your attention on driving."

What is with these new service and owners manuals, Cruze owners manual is 400 pages long, didn't see the service manual, but the 04 Cavalier is over 3,000 pages long. More than half of it is safety information repeated over and over again. Reading the owners manual is like reading the DMV driver's training manual/

When first playing with my radio trying to pair it with my cells phones, would just like to read step by step instructions, but constantly interupted by common sense safety information. Having Adobe Pro Acrobat, just copied and pasted the text just to have one sheet to look at, not page after page.

Found the selections for the door locks equally frustrating, who wrote these, don't they know he English language? Would expect to find these explanations in the owner's manual, not there, so you have to play with it. But certainly not while driving, could run into a tree or another vehicle. Just plain common sense.

Really get frustrated with service manuals, "solid state, do not test", then they try to test complicated circuits with an ohmmeter that is positively ridiculous. Always say, do not smoke while working on fuel systems, but I guess its okay to fire up an acetylene torch.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> What is with these new service and owners manuals, Cruze owners manual is 400 pages long, didn't see the service manual, but the 04 Cavalier is over 3,000 pages long. More than half of it is safety information repeated over and over again. Reading the owners manual is like reading the DMV driver's training manual


From some of the questions here and also watching people on the road, neither are getting read.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Here is my abstract for the cell phone interface. Except printed it out on horizontal shee with three columns, double sided, so would have have one sheet.

"*Phone







*

*Bluetooth (Infotainment*
*Controls)*
For information about how to
navigate the menu system using the
infotainment controls, see _Operation_
_on page 7__-__6_.

*Pairing a Phone*
1. Press the CONFIG button.
2. Select Phone Settings.
3. Select Bluetooth.
4. Select Pair Device (Phone).
A four‐digit Personal
Identification Number (PIN)
appears on the display.
The PIN is used in Step 6.
5. Start the pairing process on the
cell phone to be paired to the
vehicle. See the cell phone
manufacturer's user guide for
information on this process.
6. Locate the device named
“Your Vehicle” in the list on
the cell phone. Follow the
instructions on the cell phone to
enter the PIN provided in Step 4.
After the PIN is successfully
entered, the system prompts you
to provide a name for the paired
cell phone. This name will be
used to indicate which phones
are paired and connected to
the vehicle.
The system responds with
“<Phone name> has been
successfully paired” after the
pairing process is complete.
7. Repeat Steps 1 through 6 to pair
additional phones.

*Listing All Paired and Connected*
*Phones*
1. Press the CONFIG button.
2. Select Phone Settings.
3. Select Bluetooth.
4. Select Device List.
*Deleting a Paired Phone*
1. Press the CONFIG button.
2. Select Phone Settings.
3. Select Bluetooth.
4. Select Device List.
5. Select the phone to delete and
follow the on screen prompts.

*Linking to a Different Phone*
To link to a different phone, the new
phone must be in the vehicle and
available to be connected to the
Bluetooth system before the
process is started.
1. Press the CONFIG button.
2. Select Phone Settings.
3. Select Bluetooth.
4. Select Device List.
5. Select the new phone to
link to and follow the on
screen prompts.
If delete is selected, the
highlighted phone will
be deleted.

*Making a Call Using*
*Phone Book*
For cell phones that support the
phone book feature, the Bluetooth
system can use the contacts stored
on your cell phone to make calls.
See your cell phone phone
manufacturer's user guide or
contact your wireless provider to
find out if this feature is supported
by your phone.
When a cell phone supports the
phone book feature, the Phone
Book and Call Lists menus are
automatically available.
The Phone Book menu allows you
to access the phone book stored in
the cell phone to make a call.
The Call Lists menu allows you to
access the phone numbers from the
Incoming Calls, Outgoing Calls, and
Missed Calls menus on your cell
phone to make a call.
To make a call using the Phone
Book menu:
1. Press 5 \ > once or twice
(depending on the radio).
2. Select Phone Book.
3. Search through the list by
selecting the letter group the
phone book entry begins with,
or press the MENU or MENU/
SEL button to scroll through the
entire list of names/numbers in
the phone book.
4. Select the name or number you
want to call.
To make a call using the Call
Lists menu:
1. Press 5 \ > once or twice
(depending on the radio).
2. Select Call Lists.
3. Select the Incoming Calls,
Outgoing Calls, or Missed
Calls list.
4. Select the name or number you
want to call.

*T*

*Bluetooth*
*(Voice Recognition)*
*Using Voice Recognition*
To use voice recognition, press
the b / g button located on the
steering wheel. Use the commands
below for the various voice features.
For additional information, say
“Help” while you are in a voice
recognition menu.
*Pairing*
A Bluetooth‐enabled cell phone
must be paired to the Bluetooth
system and then connected to the
vehicle before it can be used. See
your cell phone manufacturer's user
guide for Bluetooth functions before
pairing the cell phone. If a Bluetooth
phone is not connected, calls will be
made using OnStar Hands‐Free
Calling, if available. Refer to the
OnStar Owner's Guide for more
information.





*Pairing a Phone*

1. Press *







*
. The system
responds “Ready,” followed
by a tone.
2. Say “Bluetooth.” This command
can be skipped.
3. Say “Pair.” The system responds
with instructions and a four‐digit
Personal Identification Number
(PIN). The PIN is used in Step 5.
4. Start the pairing process on the
cell phone that you want to pair.
For help with this process, see
your cell phone manufacturer's
user guide.
5. Locate the device named “Your
Vehicle” in the list on the cell
phone. Follow the instructions
on the cell phone to enter the
PIN provided in Step 3. After the
PIN is successfully entered, the
system prompts you to provide a
name for the paired cell phone.

This name will be used to
indicate which phones are
paired and connected to the
vehicle. The system responds
with “<Phone name> has been
successfully paired” after the
pairing process is complete.
6. Repeat Steps 1 through 5 to pair
additional phones.
*Listing All Paired and Connected*
*Phones*
The system can list all cell phones
paired to it. If a paired cell phone is
also connected to the vehicle, the
system responds with “is connected”
after that phone name.
1. Press *







*
. The system
responds “Ready,” followed by
a tone.
2. Say “Bluetooth.”
3. Say “List.”
*Deleting a Paired Phone*
If the phone name you want to
delete is unknown, see “Listing All
Paired and Connected Phones.”
1. Press *







*
. The system
responds “Ready,” followed
by a tone.
2. Say “Bluetooth.”
3. Say “Delete.” The system asks
for which phone to delete.
4. Say the name of the phone you
want to delete.

*Storing and Deleting Phone*
*Numbers*
The system can store up to
30 phone numbers as name tags
in the Hands‐Free Directory that is
shared between the Bluetooth and
OnStar systems.
The following commands are used
to delete and store phone numbers.
*Store: *This command will store a
phone number, or a group of
numbers as a name tag.
*Digit Store: *This command allows
a phone number to be stored as a
name tag by entering the digits
one at a time.

*Delete: *This command is used to
delete individual name tags.
*Delete All Name Tags: *This
command deletes all stored name
tags in the Hands‐Free Calling
Directory and the Destinations
Directory.
*Using the **“**Store**” **Command*
1. Press b / g. The system
responds “Ready,” followed
by a tone.
2. Say “Store.”
3. Say the phone number or group
of numbers you want to store all
at once with no pauses, then
follow the directions given by the
system to save a name tag for
this number.
*Using the **“**Digit Store**” **Command*
If an unwanted number is
recognized by the system,
say “Clear” at any time to clear
the last number.
To hear all of the numbers
recognized by the system, say
“Verify” at any time.
1. Press b / g. The system
responds “Ready,” followed
by a tone.
2. Say “Digit Store.”
3. Say each digit, one at a time,
that you want to store. After
each digit is entered, the system
repeats back the digit it heard
followed by a tone. After the last
digit has been entered, say
“Store,” and then follow the
directions given by the system to
save a name tag for this number.
*Using the **“**Delete**” **Command*
1. Press b / g. The system
responds “Ready,” followed
by a tone.
2. Say “Delete.”
3. Say the name tag you want
to delete.
*Using the **“**Delete All Name Tags**”*
*Command*
This command deletes all stored
name tags in the Hands Free
Calling Directory and the
Destinations Directory.
To delete all name tags:
1. Press b / g. The system
responds “Ready,” followed by
a tone.
2. Say “Delete all name tags.”
*Listing Stored Numbers*
The list command will list all stored
numbers and name tags.
*Using the **“**List**” **Command*
1. Press b / g. The system
responds “Ready,” followed
by a tone.
2. Say “Directory.”
3. Say “Hands Free Calling.”
4. Say “List.” "


----------



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

NickD said:


> *Storing and Deleting Phone*
> *Numbers*
> The system can store up to
> 30 phone numbers as name tags
> ...


Since my cell phone is a basic Bluetooth Phone, the system will not download my contact list. So I wanted to use the commands that you listed above. It's just not working. The commands work when I use Onstar Handsfree Calling, but not Bluetooth. The only command that works with Bluetooth is "Dial". So I know the system is interacting with my phone, just all the other commands are not recognized when I use Bluetooth.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Does your phone recognize the other commands directly via voice? If not, it may be that your phone doesn't have the full interface implemented.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Richard said:


> Since my cell phone is a basic Bluetooth Phone, the system will not download my contact list. So I wanted to use the commands that you listed above. It's just not working. The commands work when I use Onstar Handsfree Calling, but not Bluetooth. The only command that works with Bluetooth is "Dial". So I know the system is interacting with my phone, just all the other commands are not recognized when I use Bluetooth.



Richard,
I would have to agree with obermd on this. It could be your phone does not have the ability to do with the Cruze. I would recommend that you take your Cruze and your phone to your dealer and see if they are able to assist you with this. Please keep us posted and if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

With older cell phones using a one of a kind battery connector, was no way to get inside without specialize equipment. With the newer smart phones, do come with a more standard USB connector that can connected to a computer so you can peek inside.

With my Electrify, can view the internal memory and find the contact directory, but when I open it with Notepad, just a bunch of hexadecimal characters can't make any sense of. Just saying all phone manufacturers are different in this respect. So how is Cruze suppose to be compatible with every phone manufacturer.

Probably why they gave the option of entering your phone numbers with the corresponding handle manually. Even have to do that with a new cell phone if you lost or broke your old one.

With most new phones, land or cell, if someone calls you, by hitting a couple of buttons, can store that number in your contact list. To the best of my knowledge, the Cruze radio does not have that feature.


----------



## mikep88 (Nov 12, 2012)

This is one of my pet peeves with the Cruze, well all the GM's bluetooths actually. I think it's their insistence with keeping Onstar controling the phones in their vehicles. My wifes prior vehicle, a Kia soul, and current, a Jeep Liberty both have bluetooth, and are way better than the GM setup. In both of those vehicles you hit the phone button, say "call <name>" and it makes the call. No saving numbers, no 5 steps to make a handsfree call, or taking your eyes off the road to do...
1. Press 5 \ > once or twice
(depending on the radio).
2. Select Phone Book.
3. Search through the list by
selecting the letter group the
phone book entry begins with,
or press the MENU or MENU/
SEL button to scroll through the
entire list of names/numbers in
the phone book.
4. Select the name or number you
want to call.
To make a call using the Call
Lists menu:
1. Press 5 \ > once or twice
(depending on the radio).
2. Select Call Lists.
3. Select the Incoming Calls,
Outgoing Calls, or Missed
Calls list.
4. Select the name or number you
want to call.

GM needs to just get in one of there competitors vehicles and see how it "should" work. Now don't get me wrong i love my new Cruze, but these are the types of things that keep some people from buying certain brands


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Snip


mikep88 said:


> In both of those vehicles you hit the phone button, say "call <name>" and it makes the call. No saving numbers, no 5 steps to make a handsfree call, or taking your eyes off the road to do...


My Cruze MyLink/Samsung Galaxy S2 works exactly this way - Press the button, the lady says "Please say a command", I say "Call Mom", within about 1 second she says "Calling Mom on cell" and the call happens.


----------



## mikep88 (Nov 12, 2012)

Clump said:


> Snip
> 
> 
> My Cruze MyLink/Samsung Galaxy S2 works exactly this way - Press the button, the lady says "Please say a command", I say "Call Mom", within about 1 second she says "Calling Mom on cell" and the call happens.


Cool, hopefully with the "mylink" they finally have it straightend out. With just standard bluetooth, it def isn't that easy, and it's not just the Cruze, my Sierra worked exactly the same. It was just easier to use the phone and then transfer to the car.


----------



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

mikep88 said:


> This is one of my pet peeves with the Cruze, well all the GM's bluetooths actually. I think it's their insistence with keeping Onstar controling the phones in their vehicles. My wifes prior vehicle, a Kia soul, and current, a Jeep Liberty both have bluetooth, and are way better than the GM setup. In both of those vehicles you hit the phone button, say "call <name>" and it makes the call. No saving numbers, no 5 steps to make a handsfree call, or taking your eyes off the road to do...
> 1. Press 5 \ > once or twice
> (depending on the radio).
> 2. Select Phone Book.
> ...


Actually, my 2010 Malibu interfaced with my Bluetooth phone perfectly. Of course, the Malibu's Bluetooth system didn't have the ability to download the contact list from my cell phone, but at least I was able to use all of the Onstar commands such as Store, Call, Delete, etc. With the Cruze, the only command Bluetooth is recognizing is the Dial command, so I have to know the number I'm dialing. First of all, I don't always know the person's number that I'm calling, so I like to have it stored. Also, it's inconvenient to say the entire phone number every time I want to make a call. If there's road noice, it may miss a number, etc. According to the owner's manual, I should be able to share my stored numbers in Bluetooth with my Onstar stored numbers. The funny thing is when I'm using the voice recognition in Bluetooth, it doesn't even recognize the Call command, or Store command. It will either say I did not recognize that, or it will say, I'm sorry, I didn't get that. Did you say "Onstar" (for example). As I said, the only command it recognizes is dial. Do I have to say something before I say Call? I didn't with the Malibu. I'm starting to think that this may be a Bluetooth issue, because when I use the Onstar handsfree calling, it recognizes all of the commands perferctly. Also, one other little quirk that the Malibu did not have. The radio has to be on in the Cruze in order for voice recognition to work. That doesn't make sense. If I'm making a phone call, why does the radio have to be on?


----------



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

obermd said:


> Does your phone recognize the other commands directly via voice? If not, it may be that your phone doesn't have the full interface implemented.


Actually, it's not the phone that should recognize the commands. It's the car's Bluetooth System. As I said, my previous car was a 2010 Malibu and the Bluetooth System worked perfectly with my cell phone. It recognized all of the commands perfectly. It's possible this may be an issue with my Cruze's Bluetooth system. Not sure. At least I can use the dial command until I figure out what the problem is. I think I can also use the call list command where it recognizes previous outgoing and incoming calls.


----------



## mikep88 (Nov 12, 2012)

No idea on the radio having to be on, never tried or payed attention. As far as calling, the only thing I have found that works by voice is to say "bluetooth" first then "voice" it will say "accessing", then "ready", i believe, at this point you can say "call <name>". This works with my iphone but I believe it will only work if your phone recognizes voice commands.


----------



## weightdn (Oct 24, 2011)

Has anyone come up with a solution to this issue?

My phone is similar to the author of this thread in that it has bluetooth but not much else. It worked great with my 12 Eco MT in that I could store numbers by voice and recall them verbally. NOT with this POS MyLink (2014 Cruze 1LT)! Wish I would have found this issue before I bought it because I am so PO'd that I probably would have walked away!

According to the manual, the 'Store' command should allow the storing of numbers into the directory. NOT!! Every time I say 'Store', this POS says 'Pandora not available'! Who cares? All I want to do is populate my phone directory and I'm **** sure not going to go out and buy a SmartPhone just for the privilege.

...and who is tired of 'Please wait for the beep'? NEVER had to do that on my 12 either! So much for technological advances. Seems more like someone found another way to save a couple cents!

Signed,
PO'd in Ohio (in case anyone hadn't figured that out yet)


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

I have found with my 2014 that the Bluetooth system will only read my phones contact list when the list is stored on the phones memory....not the phones SD card....had to copy my phones contact list from the SD card to the phones memory...now the system works perfectly


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2014Oilburner said:


> I have found with my 2014 that the Bluetooth system will only read my phones contact list when the list is stored on the phones memory....not the phones SD card....had to copy my phones contact list from the SD card to the phones memory...now the system works perfectly


Welcome to CruzeTalk. What type of phone do you have?


----------



## weightdn (Oct 24, 2011)

...my poor old TracFone doesn't even have an SD card. I don't mind having to put the phone numbers into the bluetooth system manually - had to do the same thing on my 2012. HOWEVER, that appears to be impossible on this 2014. As noted originally, if I say 'STORE' all I get is 'Pandorra is not available'. Seems to me that GM has a major software glitch. 

I had expected to get upgrades/enhancements with this 2014 and instead got setbacks/regression!

Where is that GM rep that pops up on here every now and then?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

weightdn said:


> ...my poor old TracFone doesn't even have an SD card. I don't mind having to put the phone numbers into the bluetooth system manually - had to do the same thing on my 2012. HOWEVER, that appears to be impossible on this 2014. As noted originally, if I say 'STORE' all I get is 'Pandorra is not available'. Seems to me that GM has a major software glitch.
> 
> I had expected to get upgrades/enhancements with this 2014 and instead got setbacks/regression!
> 
> Where is that GM rep that pops up on here every now and then?


Don't worry! I'm here, and I would be happy to look into this further for you. However, the dealership is going to have information regarding a software update on your MyLink since they get them the quickest. Feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. Looking forward to your response! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, the next model up from my Garmin GPS offers hand free cell phone calling. Come to think about it, so does my cell phone, just offering a couple of alternatives.

But like the Cruze, it switches off the radio when a call comes in or I make a call, so don't have to do this.


----------



## weightdn (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, I got my answer and it ain't pretty!!

Those of us with Infotainment Centers and phones that will not forward their directories to the Infotainment Center are, to put it simply, _*SOL*_! The 'Store' command is not functional in this instance and there are no plans to make it functional. There is absolutely _*NO WAY*_ to manually populate the phone directory!

Oh well, at least I'm a little smarter and know to check on this sort of thing before I commit to any GM/MyLink products in the future. Knew I should have looked at a Dart!


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

Has anyone had problems with the Bluetooth pairing ok, but when calling someone they cannot hear you . I can hear them fine through the speakers, they can barely hear me. I don't have Mylink. It is some kind of glitch. It all works great in my 2010 Camaro, but not my Gen 1 2016. Galaxy J3 is the phone, I had previously linked my Galaxy Prime, but for the life of me I don't remember the trick.


----------



## SueFo (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi all... so I have a similar problem, but don't see a solution above.

I also have a 2013 Chevy Cruze. For nearly a year, my car sync'd with my cell phone via bluetooth. The last few weeks, I have not been able to connect any longer. I can connect via bluetooth from my phone to other devices. However, when I try to connect with my vehicle, and click on My Vehicle on the phone, I get a message saying unable to connect.

Is this a glitch in the software? Do I need to take my car in and have the computer checked? Again... my phone syncs with other devices and was working for a lot of months just fine until recently. I have a Samsung Galaxy J1 mini with android version 5.1.1.

Thanks.


----------



## pamelainchicago (Jan 6, 2013)

SueFo said:


> Hi all... so I have a similar problem, but don't see a solution above.
> 
> I also have a 2013 Chevy Cruze. For nearly a year, my car sync'd with my cell phone via bluetooth. The last few weeks, I have not been able to connect any longer. I can connect via bluetooth from my phone to other devices. However, when I try to connect with my vehicle, and click on My Vehicle on the phone, I get a message saying unable to connect.
> 
> ...


Hi SueFo, 
I have the same problem with my Idol3, it worked fine with android version 5.1 (lollipop) but stopped working completely with upgrade to marshmallow (6.0) Sorry I have no advice so far, I've been without bluetooth in the car for months now with no working solution yet. I'm hoping someone on here has had some luck with figuring it out, or the Chevy people might see and take an active interest in fixing this bug. It certainly is a function I really appreciated, more so now that it is gone 
Good luck


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

SueFo said:


> Hi all... so I have a similar problem, but don't see a solution above.
> 
> I also have a 2013 Chevy Cruze. For nearly a year, my car sync'd with my cell phone via bluetooth. The last few weeks, I have not been able to connect any longer. I can connect via bluetooth from my phone to other devices. However, when I try to connect with my vehicle, and click on My Vehicle on the phone, I get a message saying unable to connect.
> 
> Is this a glitch in the software? Do I need to take my car in and have the computer checked? Again... my phone syncs with other devices and was working for a lot of months just fine until recently. I have a Samsung Galaxy J1 mini with android version 5.1.1.


So, just to be clear, did you upgrade/change the phone and then it couldn't connect, or just one day it decided to not connect?


----------

